# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: سوال درباره تبدیل کد جاوا اندروید به اکشن اسکریپت 3

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام دوستان
من مشکلی که دارم این که یه کد اندروید نوشتم درست هم کار میکنه
این از کد:

package com.example.myapp1;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.TextView;

public class MainActivity extends Activity
{
    TextView textView;
//public int count = 0;

@Override
public void onCreate(Bundle bundle)
    {
        super.onCreate(bundle);
setContentView(R.layout._main_);

textView = (TextView) findViewById(R.id._num_);
textView.setText("0");
}

    public void back(View view)
    {
        int count = 0;
count = Integer._parseInt_(textView.getText().toString());
count++;
textView.setText(count+"");
}
}


این کد تمرینی صلوات شمار هستش که با جاوا نوشتمش 
حالا همین رو دارم با اکشن اسکریپت 3 هم مینویسمش ولی درست در نمیاد

import flash.events.MouseEvent;

this.stop();

var num:int = 0;

_background.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK,back  groundclick);
function backgroundclick(event:MouseEvent)
{
    num = toolsNumber.text;
    num++;
}

متاسفانه درست کار نمیکنه یا اصلا بگم کار نمیکنه وقتی کلیک میخوره هیچی
چکار کنم
ممنون

----------

